# moter zapper help



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi everyone i just got a ERP- Endurance Racing Products Master Zapper. MOdel 24000. can anyone tel me anything about it. and where do i get a slug for it and how much is one of those. thanks!

joe ivo


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Joe: I hate to break the bad news to you, but the ERP zappers never really worked back in the day...so they really aren't strong enough to saturate todays magnets. You may be able to have some coils rewound, but even then, it may only be strong enough to do stock magnets. The limiting factors are 1) the iron cores 2) ability to dump enough electricity into the coils at once to produce a field strong enough to saturate the magnets. We have a capacitor discharge zapper here at the shop, and even that is at it's limits.

As far as the slug, have a machine shop turn you a couple on a lathe, each one with two different O.D.'s.(one O.D. at each end. ) If you had slugs that measured .915", .920", .925", and .930" you'd have all you'd need for your own use.

If you need any help or have any questions, feel free to call.

Regards,
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
518-452-0422


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

hmm well thanks for the bad news  im happy my friend gave it to me so atleast i didnt spend money on it lol. if its not worth my time then maybe ill just forget about it. ill deffinatly give you a call if i need any further info! thanks alot! 

joe ivo


----------



## Tempest2000 (Nov 25, 2002)

Todd you are exactly right LOL The ERP's actually demagnetized in some cases.

Years ago before we made our own unit (10+ years ago at least) we played with one of the units trying to make it work. There are so many problems with it that it was cheaper starting from scratch than trying to make them work.

We put 500-600+ volts through even the 110 units and they still wouldn't work, not the right amount of wire, return path was not right and not there at all on some units, and the pole shoes weren't the right size for starters... But we really just wanted to see it have a melt down LOL 

Later,

Michael Skeen
Thunder RC


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

hey thanks for the information. b4 i asked that question on here i spent about an hour searching google for answers on motor zappers and specifically the one i got. and got almost no info. a few hours after i ask the question here i get all the info i need. greatly appreciated  

joe ivo


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey joe one thing is good about that unit is that it does a good job on demagnetising .Have a good summer , kenny


----------

